# calling out stephon bashers



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

where are you at?

haha... 

For those of you who said kidd for stephon was the worse trade ever for the suns, keep dreaming...

Kidd didn't single handedly save the nets, and Stephon is a very good player who is also younger


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I totally agree with the fact that Starbury is playing very well now, but I think that's kind of an immature way of bringing it up. When the trade happened and Kidd exploded Starbury was still forcing everything. Another big problem I think is that Kidd was doing so well being the old school point guard and Starbury is playing new school being a scorer first and it just looked so bad because Kidd was making a difference in NJ. 

I never liked Stephon for the way he played, but I gotta give him his props. He's doing it in Phoenix. I forgot where but he's top 5 in assists, I think 3rd. I think we also have to give some credit to Penny and Amare for giving him someone to pass to now, but don't take any away from Starbury because he has matured and realized to pass to these guys now and not to just hog the ball.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I thought that Kidd won't play as well with NJ, and that they were taking away our main scorer, I couldn't think of KVH totally stepping up, which he didn't do... After the season I saw what Kidd brought NJ, and I was in awe.

In regards to Stephon, all he has brought the Suns so far is Amare, with Kidd, I doubt the Suns would have missed the playoffs... so In the long run, if the Nets can't sign Kidd, the Suns won big time... It doesn't matter that the Nets made it to the finals, because within the past 3 years, the Lakers really were that good.

I am happy with the Kidd trade though, and will be for a long time... He has gotten me extremely excited over the past year and a half... And I hope for more.

-Petey


----------



## CY02 (Dec 26, 2002)

No matter how good Marbury, Finley (right?) etc play, Jason Kidd being traded twice is still one of the biggest mystery and disgrace in NBA history.


----------



## Txinu (Dec 25, 2002)

I think a team with an top scorer PG is not a good team.

Having 20-25 ppg and playing as a PG (the FG% is around a 40-45% being positive) I suppose he must shot 25-30 times per game. That means that there will be 20 or more plays where, for sure, another player will be better situated than him to score and he won't pass the ball just cos he's the "leader".

I prefer Nash, Stockton, D.Armstrong (even the best Avery Johnson) better than Starbury, Payton, AI (when plays as PG) or Francis.

Just look where Dallas, Utah or Spurs have been at the end of the season and where Phoenix, Seattle or Houston.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Kidd's better than Marbury. Kidd singlehandedly makes a team better. He does. Stephon does not do that (look at last year 51 to 36 wins). The Phoenix Suns are winning now becuz of Amare's play. His addition has been tremedous to the Suns. Ever notice Marbury always need a strong PF to carry him to the playoffs. Garnett and the New Jersey Nets have shown that they no need Marbury to win. Marbury has yet to show that he can. Take out Amare and this team could be well...where the Lakers are at.
Stephon is a numbers guy kind of like Shareef. No get me wrong he has a sweet game but in the end I can't see him as a leader or winner like Kidd.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> where are you at?
> 
> haha...
> ...


Why is Suns having a good season so far?
I mean especially for the last 10 games, Less shots for Stephon, less shi for him, and less forcing issues from him as well!


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Starbury's changed play is one of the reason the Suns are doing so well this season, but it's far from the biggest. The Suns are playing amazing transition defense this season. Their half-court defense is crisp also especially when Bo Outlaw's in the game. Offensively, certainly the addition of Amare Stoudamire helps, but the main reason is everyone, especially Starbury, buys into Frank Johnson's philosophy: sharing the ball. Having a healthy Penny alongside Starbury also helps a lot. Starbury can now play a lot of off-the-ball where he's at his best. Marion is more well-rounded this season and I think he deserves an all-star recognition. The Suns are having a very good season and I hope they'll keep winning.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

51 to 36 wins

People always seem to forget stephon never had anyone healthy on the Nets to pass too. The team was always injured

Jefferson as an addition was a boost too


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> 51 to 36 wins
> 
> People always seem to forget stephon never had anyone healthy on the Nets to pass too. The team was always injured
> ...


I was talking about Phoenix. when Kidd ran it they won 51 and then after marbury trade 36...Phoenix to me is basically the same team last year than this year minus Amare. Frank Johnson is doing an amazing job tho..one poster is right someone finnally got Marbury to play into a system. He derserves coach of the year so far with what he has done for the team.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

i hate starbury. he was by far my favorite player when he was in minny and he just ripped my heart out when he demanded that trade, that Ba*****!!


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

People need to give it up for Steph. 

Hearing people not mentioning him as one of the top 5 pg's in the league is kind of shocking to me, because as of right now, he is one of the top 5 players in the game. 

The reason the Suns are the third best team in the west is because of his heart and leadership alone. It isn't Marion and Amare, they are young and not the core of the team yet, it's Steph taking over late in games and overall being a winning presence on the floor and making his teammates better.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TmacUpHoesDown</b>!
> Hearing people not mentioning him as one of the top 5 pg's in the league is kind of shocking to me, because as of right now, he is one of the top 5 players in the game.


5 top players in the game? Who are the other 4?

-Petey


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> 5 top players in the game? Who are the other 4?
> ...




Well for example, people will automatically put cats like KG, Duncan, Iverson ahead of Steph, but do the Suns really have a better supporting cast then the Wolves,Spurs,and Sixers even though the Suns are a superior team?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TmacUpHoesDown</b>!
> Well for example, people will automatically put cats like KG, Duncan, Iverson ahead of Steph, but do the Suns really have a better supporting cast then the Wolves,Spurs,and Sixers even though the Suns are a superior team?


Yes I see your point, but give me your 4 others. I think others will want to know too, it's an interesting view point, so it will generate interesting conversation.

-Petey


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

Nobody besides, Kobe/Shaq/Kidd have played better, more consistent ball this season. 

Not being a complete homer, I'd have to say Steph is playing better ball than Tmac right now, not statistically, but how much impact he is having on his team and in games. We (the magic)would not even make the playoffs in the West right now, and our supporting cast with Hill in and out is worse than the Suns, but not by a whole hell of a lot (although it might be if Amare continues on this pace). 

Dirk and Cwebb have played great as well, but they don't have the complete burden on their shoulders down the stretch as Starbury does.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Perhaps you are thinking in terms of MVP over best player?

If Shaq was on a team with 11 players like me, would that make him any less of a player? I don't think so.

-Petey


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Perhaps you are thinking in terms of MVP over best player?
> 
> If Shaq was on a team with 11 players like me, would that make him any less of a player? I don't think so.
> ...




I was only talking about how much impact certain players are having on their respective teams, maybe I should have made that clearer. 

I recognize KG,Dirk and such as obviously superior one on one and overall talents, I just meant Steph is making his team better at the moment then most everyone else in the league, which I guess personally translates for me into being better.


----------

